

PSA: bankofthewest.com only supports SSLv3 - doctorshady

No TLS support at all. If you have an account with them...well, don&#x27;t use online banking.
======
MalcolmDiggs
Thanks for the headsup. I'm seeing a TLS 1.0 connection in Chrome, is that
because SSLv3 is synonymous with early TLS versions? ...or something like
that?

Here's the whole message:

    
    
       Your connection to www.bankofthewest.com is encrypted with 128-bit encryption.
    
       The connection uses TLS 1.0.
    
       The connection is encrypted using RC4_128, with SHA1 for message authentication and RSA as the key exchange mechanism.
    
       The connection had to be retried using an older version of the TLS or SSL protocol. This typically means that the server is using very old software and may have other security issues.
    
       The server does not support the TLS renegotiation extension.

~~~
doctorshady
All I know is that in Firefox, putting the minimum TLS version to 1 makes the
page refuse to load.

